# blue screen crash on welcome screen



## bleonar1 (Nov 27, 2011)

Alright guys so I'm getting a blue screen of death right at my welcome screen. Here is the following error:



-Stop: 0x0000007E (0xFFFFFFFFC0000005, 0xFFFFF880042E3443, 0xFFFFF88003554128, 0xFFFFF88003553990)

-AMPPAL.SYS - Address FFFFF880042E3443 base at FFFFF880042CB000, DateStamp 4E3FF366

I'm assuming it's a BIOS driver problem, but i'll leave it up to you guys to tell me, you're the experts  I also tried doing a system restore, but for whatever reason when I try it just says the restore is initializing and it sits on that screen and never does anything. I've left it for about an hour before and still nothing, not real sure what the problem is there either. Right now I'm running the laptop off safe mode with networking and it's working fine, hopefully it's just a driver problem I can fix.

I'm on Windows 7 32bit and let me know if you need any more information.

Thanks for all your help!!!


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

AMPPAL.SYS appears to be a Bluetooth device driver. If the error is exactly the same everytime I would go to Device Manager in Safe Mode and delete the Bluetooth Device, then reinstall it in normal mode.

If the error is different every time, go to C:\Windows\Minidump and ZIP 4-5 blue screen logs that have a DMP extension, then attach the ZIP file in your next post.

The parameters in the error you posted above suggests you have Windows 7 64-bit (not 32-bit), so be sure the drivers you install or the system restore is 64-bit.


----------



## bleonar1 (Nov 27, 2011)

here is the zip file. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I looked at several logs and they all point to AMPPAL.SYS as the problem, and some mention TCPIP.SYS. I would uninstall the Bluetooth device in Device Manager, and then reinstall it. What is the manufacturer and model number for the laptop?


----------



## bleonar1 (Nov 27, 2011)

hey it's a HP laptop Pavilion dv7. The issue i'm seeing is when i look in device manager i don't see any blue tooth device. I've checked it a few times. I don't use any sort of blue tooth device with it, I didn't think this laptop had bluetooth, but I must be mistaken. I've attached the print screen of my device manager.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Lets see what is causing AMPPAL.SYS to load. Download Autoruns from Microsoft here: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb963902 Unzip it, then run autoruns.exe. On the toolbar click File, Run and type AMPPAL.SYS.

The line for it should be highlighted, probably in the Services section. What does it show for Description and Publisher?


----------



## bleonar1 (Nov 27, 2011)

I attached picture.


----------



## bleonar1 (Nov 27, 2011)

hey hey still looking for a solution. thanks for the help!


----------

